# Taxidermy Who's good and Who's bad!



## timgarside

Haven't seen much on here about this topic. Here is your chance to let everyone know which guys are artist and which guys are butchers. Post some pics if you have them.


----------



## Dupree

baskins in villa rica is top notch. I have also used broderick head's in bremen and he did great but it took to long to get my deer back.


----------



## kevincox

Knights Wildlife Studio in Dublin is great


----------



## housergeorgia1

Twisted Cedar Taxidermy is one of the best in the state of GA. he has great prices as well as great work. (706)248-3833


----------



## TommyA(GA)

I think we need a taxidermy section for us taxidermist's to be able to post our work so that you guys can see it and possibly make a decision as to who to call.  Anybody else agree???


----------



## marathon

TommyA(GA) said:


> I think we need a taxidermy section for us taxidermist's to be able to post our work so that you guys can see it and possibly make a decision as to who to call.  Anybody else agree???



I'll go along with that.


----------



## FireFighter101

*Deer taxidermist*

Jordan's taxidermist which is now in Winston/ Douglasville does a great job on deer. The oldest one that I have is close to 15 years old and still looks good. The basic mounts look really good and if you want, you can pay extra and he will add more detail.(to his nose, neck, eyes, etc.) the pics. I have aren't very close up but, it gives you some idea.


----------



## fountain

need us a taxidermy forum dont we?!


----------



## Defcon15

Ted Ravenel over in Covington does an amazing job. If I'm not mistaken, I think he did a lot of the taxidermy for Fernbank Museum in Atlanta. He also has one of those freeze dry machines, so he can do all of that too.


----------



## TMAC

Frogs buck shop in Cochran is the best in middle IMO!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

For deer and hogs Jimmy Sears in sterling(near brunswick) is hard to beat.Great prices,great work,great guy.He's done several hogs,and deer for my friends.He gets them shipped in from all over...Mule deer too.Deer is $370 now,and not sure on the hog..He's fast too...He mounted this buck for me..Notice the whites of his eyes,the veins on his snout,the indentions on the nose.














And the 10pt on the left..


----------



## chadf

TommyA(GA) said:


> I think we need a taxidermy section for us taxidermist's to be able to post our work so that you guys can see it and possibly make a decision as to who to call.  Anybody else agree???



I vote for this man!!! Did a great job on mine!!!!

I second the taxidermy section!


----------



## whiskers

TommyA(GA) said:


> I think we need a taxidermy section for us taxidermist's to be able to post our work so that you guys can see it and possibly make a decision as to who to call.  Anybody else agree???



We have that all ready on the board. While it is not strictly a Taxidermist section, Their are a lot of them advertised in there. Member services section of board.


----------



## J Ferguson

Wayne kelly in Fairview between Stockbridge and Conyers does a really good job as I'm sure lots of guys do..


----------



## c400bronco

Crane in acworth.


----------



## davel

Travis Blair out of Gray.  He's done 3 of ours and has another one now that he's doing.  He does outstanding work!!


----------



## shawn mills

Give Chris Fortner at Fortners taxidermy in Covington a try. He does awesome work!


----------



## Steve Thompson

BUD JONES IN TALLAPOSSA GA
If you have never been to his place, you need to go.
He does a lot of work for musuems all over the coutry. Really big in African stuff, full mounts of elephants, lions, polar bears.
I've got mounts 30 years old that still look good. He also collects Indian artifacts with a musuem in Tallapossa that's on the national regester. Go see him..


----------



## Down4Count

critters and more in hinesville ga is great and 60 day turn around on all work deer sholder mount is $350.


----------



## lucky13

Jordans taxidermy does great we have things from squirrels all the way to a life size bear all look good


----------



## Hankus

Casteel for ducks Frog's for everything else


----------



## onemilmhz

Jerry Mosely, owner of Buckmasters Taxidermy in Macon is excellent.  He's done everything my father-in-law and I have killed, from deer to bobcats to fox and coons.  The pic is of my 2004 buck.  He's currently doing the buck in my avatar and a copperhead I killed this summer.


----------



## adam27

FireFighter101 said:


> Jordan's taxidermist which is now in Winston/ Douglasville does a great job on deer. The oldest one that I have is close to 15 years old and still looks good. The basic mounts look really good and if you want, you can pay extra and he will add more detail.(to his nose, neck, eyes, etc.) the pics. I have aren't very close up but, it gives you some idea.



Jordans has always done a fantastic job for me as well. 

Tried to post pics, but they wouldn't upload.


----------



## michael_M

shannon little in cordele does a great job


----------



## Arrow3

Im letting "Bubba's taxidermy " in Dainelsville mount my 9 pointer from this year...Its my first business with them....Looking forward to getting it back.


----------



## walters

*antler creations*

antler creations out of lavonia is very good, has a nice show room so you can see his work, very quick turn around and well priced excellent work


----------



## TwistedCedar

I, being a taxidermist in Oglethorpe know whos good and whos a hack...i just cant say on here.

In Georgia id have to say Rick Carter IS THE BEST, there is no "i think hes the best" Its a fact that know one can argue. 

Another good one is Michael Vaden, in Morgan county.
I know these 2 guys well and my customers on here better not get any ideas! haha


----------



## plowboy75

WWW.KIRBYSTAXIDERMY.COM

Good friend and coworker,does great work. and priced good also.


----------



## jaybo81

Backwoods   in gray chad glover awesome work  , tim knight as well in dublin


----------



## cwhalen68

Casteel Taxidermy! Top notch


----------



## stuffer

fountain said:


> need us a taxidermy forum dont we?!



i've asked the mods and they turned us down  IF YOU WANT TO FIND OUT THE GOOD ONES CHECK THEIR PRICES THEN CHECK OUT THEIR VOLUME OF WORK THAT THEY DO EVERY YEAR SEE ALSO WHO IS FULL TIME THE FULL TIME ONES MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT


----------



## Belk

My vote goes to Chris Fortner in Covington, GA!  He has done a bull elk and one buck for me.  Very Please and he is great guy!


----------



## DeepweR

*yep*



shawn mills said:


> Give Chris Fortner at Fortners taxidermy in Covington a try. He does awesome work!



he does all my work. i see three votes on here for chris.....................


----------



## irishleprechaun

I use McMicken in Cartersville.  He is always covered up with work but his results are worth the wait...

side note, he does a lot more than deer.  He has done about every game animal know, gators, black/brown/grizzly/polar bears, antelops, lions, zebra, giraffes, snakes...you name it he has done it, and they all look good.


----------



## timgarside

TommyA(GA) said:


> I think we need a taxidermy section for us taxidermist's to be able to post our work so that you guys can see it and possibly make a decision as to who to call.  Anybody else agree???


I agree! Thats kinda why I started this thread.


----------



## timgarside

irishleprechaun said:


> I use McMicken in Cartersville.  He is always covered up with work but his results are worth the wait...
> 
> side note, he does a lot more than deer.  He has done about every game animal know, gators, black/brown/grizzly/polar bears, antelops, lions, zebra, giraffes, snakes...you name it he has done it, and they all look good.


X2 Darryl is who I use too.


----------



## bone_collector_20

*Fortner*

Chris Fortner gets my vote also.  He does awsome work and is a heck of a guy.


----------



## lil quill

Marty Wilson between Monroe and Conyers. He does a great job and the price is right.


----------



## Gumbo1

Crane's in Acworth Georgia


----------



## HD28

Another good one in the N. Ga area is Ward's Taxidermy
in Blue Ridge, GA. Thier # is 706-632-7317.


----------



## Reel Time

Wayne Kelly,  Stockbridge-Conyers. He has done many fish and wild life for me and my clients. I tell everyone that fishes with me that he will do you a very good job at a good price.


----------



## Robert_Lee

Browns Taxidermy in Roopville, GA
Lance Brown (678)787-1849

he mounted mine Sat. and his work is outstanding at great prices.  I will post pics when I pick it up this week.


----------



## Swampagator

Critters and More here in Hinesville is fairly new at it but he rushes it, 90 day turn around, and the ears on his deer heads just look bad I have seen several maybe with a couple of years he might be ok.  Just becareful as untill he gets a litle better I will keep Moss Wildlife as he has done me right so far.


----------



## chuckb7718

For you Sw ga. folks, Grayson Roberts in Leesburg does great work. He's mounted all my deer and did a great job on my gator head as well! Takes a little long on turnaround, but that's cause he stays swamped.


----------



## timgarside

McMicken Taxidermy 5531 Highway 20 NE Cartersville, Georgia 30120. Phone: 770-382-6232. Contact: Darrell Email: mcmickentaxidermy@gmail.com ...
Stop by and see his show room. There has to be over 1000 mounts in it. It is a true museum! Awesome work and fair prices.


----------



## BrianP

lil quill said:


> Marty Wilson between Monroe and Conyers. He does a great job and the price is right.



Marty does a great job on deer!


----------



## Kyle4x4

I would say Bubba's Taxidermy they are awesome folks,there attention to detail is what blows my mind, great prices and great people,not sure who my family has always used but my papa 's got one from way back and it still looks great its somewhere in mogan co.


----------



## A-Bolt

shawn mills said:


> Give Chris Fortner at Fortners taxidermy in Covington a try. He does awesome work!



I'll second that.  Chris has done very good work for me and several of my friends.


----------



## jasonC

Want any work done give ole stuffer a shout on here....I have allot of critters mounted and he's  the best of the best!!!


----------



## Stalker

redneck12 said:


> Wayne kelly in Fairview between Stockbridge and Conyers does a really good job as I'm sure lots of guys do..



Wayne Kelly did the one in my avatar, first one I have taken to him now I won't go anywhere else.


----------



## firedogtater

www.antlercreationstaxidermy.net


----------



## erniesp

I agree with Fortners also. Speaking of that I need to go by and give him some money.


----------



## TwistedCedar

stuffer said:


> i've asked the mods and they turned us down  IF YOU WANT TO FIND OUT THE GOOD ONES CHECK THEIR PRICES THEN CHECK OUT THEIR VOLUME OF WORK THAT THEY DO EVERY YEAR SEE ALSO WHO IS FULL TIME THE FULL TIME ONES MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT



Im going to disagree, respectufully of course. Price and Volume have only a tiny bit to do with it.....a tiny bit.
What about quality?? It seems most dont even care about that anymore, unfortunatly. So if a guy takes in 500 deer a year and his "prices are right" That makes him a good taxidermist?? 

I dont think so.


----------



## win280

Ronnie Bulloch in Manchester. Must be a reason Michael,Ricky and Bill use him.


----------



## Ms. Steyr

Gatorb said:


> everybody's guy is the best....
> 
> Woody's...gets my vote



As well as mine!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Chris Fortner gets my vote as well.


----------



## wsstew

North Runner taxidermy in Wiliamson, GA. He's done many turkeys for me and my friends, his turkeys are the best i've ever seen. I drive 3 hrs to let him mount my turkeys. His name is Wendell Hood, his phone # is 770-567-9653.


----------



## croc160

R.B.'s Taxidermy in Warm Springs, GA


----------



## texwilliams

My first mount was done by Buddy Hill down in Oglethorpe County back in the mid 90's.  He is no longer in business but at the time he was a National and World winning taxidermist. He also wrote a weekly outdoor column and wrote a book. He trained Andy Nimmons(also a National and World winning taxidermist) who actually worked on my mount at the time.  Both of these gentlemen took the time to educate me on what a mount should look like. As will any good taxidermist take the time to educate you based on eye, ear,  and nose reference cards.

Athens, Oconee, Madison, and Oglethorpe Co area. Andy Nimmons as mentioned above will be hard to beat. He has the awards to prove it.

In the Banks, Franklin, Elbert, Madison, and Hart Co area. Antler Creations in Lavonia(aka Stuffer) does a great job... He has mounted 5 bucks and one bobcat for me and all of them turned out great.  I have referred lots of business to him and everyone has always been please.  He will give every trophy the attention and detail it deserves.  

As for the good and bad of taxidermy look for a taxidermist that is GTA and NTA certified.  This means that they have competed on a state and national level and have demonstrated the quality of work to be certified.  Just my    .02 worth.


----------



## nwgahunter

You can't beat Hank's Taxidermy in Ringgold, GA. I've taken several to him over the years and he does a great job. 

Not only does he do a good job he's good people as well. I've known him for better than 15 years.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

irishleprechaun said:


> I use McMicken in Cartersville.  He is always covered up with work but his results are worth the wait...
> 
> side note, he does a lot more than deer.  He has done about every game animal know, gators, black/brown/grizzly/polar bears, antelops, lions, zebra, giraffes, snakes...you name it he has done it, and they all look good.



McMicken!  Amazing work and very fair prices.  Nice people too.


----------



## TAG

c400bronco said:


> Crane in acworth.




X2 he does great work!


----------



## riprap

I'll vote for Jordan's. He was trying to fix some problems with artestry in nature over near Dallas. He bought the buisness and has a lot of headaches with deer missing and payment. I didn't think I'd see my 8 point again. He called me a few months ago and it looked nice.


----------



## TwistedCedar

texwilliams said:


> As for the good and bad of taxidermy look for a taxidermist that is GTA and NTA certified.  This means that they have competed on a state and national level and have demonstrated the quality of work to be certified.  Just my    .02 worth.



That does not mean they have competed.
Im a member of the NTA and i DID compete at the national show, but i didnt have to. Im also a member of the GTA, TTA, FSTA, and UTA. But the competing is optional.


----------



## hawg dawg

North Runner Taxidermy, Windell Hood

He does great work with all our Hogs.


----------



## timgarside

Public Land Prowler said:


> For deer and hogs Jimmy Sears in sterling(near brunswick) is hard to beat.Great prices,great work,great guy.He's done several hogs,and deer for my friends.He gets them shipped in from all over...Mule deer too.Deer is $370 now,and not sure on the hog..He's fast too...He mounted this buck for me..Notice the whites of his eyes,the veins on his snout,the indentions on the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 10pt on the left..



If those deer look 1/2 as good in person as they do in a picture you have a great taxidermist there! WOW they look great!


----------



## timgarside

marathon said:


> I'll go along with that.


I agree too thats why I started this thread.


----------



## stuffer

TwistedCedar said:


> Im going to disagree, respectufully of course. Price and Volume have only a tiny bit to do with it.....a tiny bit.
> What about quality?? It seems most dont even care about that anymore, unfortunatly. So if a guy takes in 500 deer a year and his "prices are right" That makes him a good taxidermist??
> 
> I dont think so.



you can agree or disagree if the quality of the work wasn't there then there wouldn't be any volume or any return business no body said that a guy taking in 500 deer a year with cheap prices was a good taxidermist heck sounds like he's a good business man , the other guy didn't say if you belonged to one of the taxidermy assn. made you a good taxidermist he said if you competed on a state & national level you were


----------



## TwistedCedar

stuffer said:


> i've asked the mods and they turned us down  IF YOU WANT TO FIND OUT THE GOOD ONES CHECK THEIR PRICES THEN CHECK OUT THEIR VOLUME OF WORK THAT THEY DO EVERY YEAR SEE ALSO WHO IS FULL TIME THE FULL TIME ONES MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT



lol, you said it not me. "check their prices and volume of work." 

Also, Full time and part time has not a thing to do with it....not a thing, but let me guess since you said that, youre a full timer arent you??


----------



## 10PointsToLife

Jake Rowe Taxidermy off of 15 in Watkinsville is a heck of a Taxidermist and a good ol boy. You can't go wrong with him. He will always make sure that his customer is happy with their mount. 

www.jakerowetaxidermy.com


----------



## Hunter922

Gumbo1 said:


> Crane's in Acworth Georgia



Clayton and John do Great work!!


----------



## hunterarod

Antler Creations (Stuffer) does a great job on deer, birds, bear, and others. Tony Chitwood has also mounted deer for me and does a great job. Both are in the Lavonia area. Both full and part timers can be good, but neither would have volume year after year if they weren't.


----------



## xx308xx

agree


----------



## xx308xx

MARTY WILSON off Hwy 138


----------



## Hardwood

Youngs Taxidermy in Canton. He's just finishing up one for me. Stopped by to check it out and it looks great. Check out his site at Youngstaxidermy.com


----------



## DRod121

Soggy Bottom Taxidermy in Guyton is the WORST I've ever seen!!
He did my brothers deer that weighed 193 lbs and now it looks like it was 140 lbs.  He tucked the ears straight back and it looks like he took an ax to the back of the deers head between the antlers.  We also did not ask for a plaque to come with it but he put one on anyways and it was crooked, which we ended up taking it off.  $475.....Is there anything you can do in these situations???


----------



## WhitetailHunter40

billy grimes in elbert does good job


----------



## TwistedCedar

hunterarod said:


> Both full and part timers can be good, but neither would have volume year after year if they weren't



Exactly. Good point.


----------



## TwistedCedar

DRod121 said:


> Soggy Bottom Taxidermy in Guyton is the WORST I've ever seen!!
> He did my brothers deer that weighed 193 lbs and now it looks like it was 140 lbs.  He tucked the ears straight back and it looks like he took an ax to the back of the deers head between the antlers.  We also did not ask for a plaque to come with it but he put one on anyways and it was crooked, which we ended up taking it off.  $475.....Is there anything you can do in these situations???



Yes, have it remounted or fixed.


----------



## formula1

Keith Clay in Locust Grove. This one is 10 years old.


----------



## ga_mason

*........*

J & A Taxidermy in north Georgia (Gilmer County) is awsome and he is the best I have ever seen on prices. 
706-889-0497 is his cell number. He mounts all my stuff and his turn around time is wonderful.


----------



## mshipman

TwistedCedar said:


> That does not mean they have competed.
> Im a member of the NTA and i DID compete at the national show, but i didnt have to. Im also a member of the GTA, TTA, FSTA, and UTA. But the competing is optional.


 You can't be on the certified list if you haven't competed and one a second place in the professional division in the GTA


----------



## TwistedCedar

oh sorry! i misunderstood.


----------



## mshipman

And i believe full or part time dosen't make a  taxidermist good. I know taxidermist  that are full time and have been mounting animals for years and ain't worth a crap. They usually get allot of buisness because they are cheap and some people want cheap no matter the quality. And their are also part timers that I have seen that do outstanding work. Allot of people look no further than the price.
 It has all to do with the his or her skill level. Some taxi's have the tallent some don't! I do know that competing can greatly increase ones skill level but some never get it.
That being said I am full time usually double time.


----------



## TwistedCedar

mshipman said:


> And i believe full or part time dosen't make a  taxidermist good. I know taxidermist  that are full time and have been mounting animals for years and ain't worth a crap. They usually get allot of buisness because they are cheap and some people want cheap no matter the quality. And their are also part timers that I have seen that do outstanding work. Allot of people look no further than the price.
> It has all to do with the his or her skill level. Some taxi's have the tallent some don't! I do know that competing can greatly increase ones skill level but some never get it.
> That being said I am full time usually double time.




couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Acrey

Chris Storey on euharlee rd done my last one and I was very impressed with the quality and how quick I got it back. He will also be doing my sons 9pt that he got this year with a 50cal muzzle loader at age 11 this year.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

FORTNER TAXIDERMY! Check out their website.


----------



## A-Bolt

taliaferrohardwood said:


> FORTNER TAXIDERMY! Check out their website.



http://www.fortnertaxidermy.com/


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer

I am gonna have to give my vote to Stuffer @ Antler Creations.....


----------



## A-Bolt

This is a great site to do some research on

http://www.taxidermy.net/taxidermists/tlinks.html


----------



## Cougar Spray

can't beleive Grayson Roberts only got one mention...he does exceptional work, but the turn around is slow.  If you're interested in seeing a lot of the big SWG bucks that everyone says you never hear about, stop by his shop and check 'em out.  Also, not sure about now, but a while back Bob Miles did a buck for me, it's 10 years old and it looks better than 75% of new mounts I see......not sure if he's still doing all the work himself or has other people doing the work under his name.


----------



## JWF III

> Travis Blair out of Gray. He's done 3 of ours and has another one now that he's doing. He does outstanding work!!



Have to agree on Travis. I think his shop is "Blue Goose" IIRC. He's done quite a few deer for friends, and done more than a few ducks for me.

There are a lot of good big game taxidermists out there, I always look at their other mounts to determine who's really good. 

On ducks, Travis is one of the best I've seen, just short of Artistic Studios in Stevenson AL. He is *the best* on birds. But Travis is very close to as good, but his prices are much better. The first ones he did for me, I got 5 mounted for what 2 at the other place would be. Take Travis 4 ducks, the 5th is free. Can't beat that. Have three in the freezer right now, just waiting for 2 more.

Wyman


----------



## 12mcrebel

I have been very pleased with Bubba's Taxidermy. Great prices and are some of the friendliest people you could meet!


----------



## reidplacefarms

timgarside said:


> X2 Darryl is who I use too.



my votes for mcmickens darryl is A+ his showroom is awsome and the people that work for him know what they are doing if you want a good lookiing head request Billy Hinton to do your head


----------



## tad3695

BrianP said:


> Marty does a great job on deer!



Took my first buck to Marty Wilson last season. I didn't know what to expect, but when I picked him up, he gained a lifetime customer. Only no business for him this year, as I still haven't connected!!


----------



## buckeroo

I have yet to see a mount look as good as ones done by Kevin Duggar in Americus. 

229-924-4993


----------



## AliBubba

Anyone tried Wildlife Taxidermy in Lawrenceville GA?


----------



## biggdogg

i just can't believe keith clay has only gotten one nod. i have two done by him, one from '96 and one from '02. keith does some exceptional work!


----------



## tony32

for great service wildlife reflections taxidermy is awesome great turn around time does what u ask of him and also what he says he will do his name is steve renyolds 404 569 7173 he is in butts co off hwy 36


----------



## Lilrock

The one in my avatar I did it 2 years ago and Im part time.  Basically just for fun and extra mucho on the side.  I was blessed and allowed to do the no 1 bow kill typical from ga last year.


----------



## jmrcdr

*taxidermist*

Red Barn in Loganville would have to be in the top 5 worst category.


----------



## Apex Predator

Jimmy Sears in Brunswick is very hard to beat.  The best work on whitetails that I have ever seen.  Great prices and the fastest turn-a-round I know of.  Three weeks during hunting season, and he mounts lots of deer!


----------



## boparks

Cranes in Acworth was fine for me on deer and I've seen other big game there that looked good. They're organized and although theres' a reasonable wait you know the month you'll get it back.


----------



## DROPPINEM

TwistedCedar said:


> I, being a taxidermist in Oglethorpe know whos good and whos a hack...i just cant say on here.
> 
> In Georgia id have to say Rick Carter IS THE BEST, there is no "i think hes the best" Its a fact that know one can argue.
> 
> Another good one is Michael Vaden, in Morgan county.
> I know these 2 guys well and my customers on here better not get any ideas! haha



I agree 125% on Rick Carter and Michael Vaden........Wonder why no one else has mentioned Rick Carter?....


----------



## Killdee

Crane's has been around 30 yr's or more, does do large volume and excellent work he had a giraffe in ther last time I was there that looked so real I tried to feed it an apple..
He will tell you when it will be ready and you can mark your calender cause he will call you that week.
Kd


----------



## jaybo81

JWF III said:


> Have to agree on Travis. I think his shop is "Blue Goose" IIRC. He's done quite a few deer for friends, and done more than a few ducks for me.
> 
> There are a lot of good big game taxidermists out there, I always look at their other mounts to determine who's really good.
> 
> On ducks, Travis is one of the best I've seen, just short of Artistic Studios in Stevenson AL. He is *the best* on birds. But Travis is very close to as good, but his prices are much better. The first ones he did for me, I got 5 mounted for what 2 at the other place would be. Take Travis 4 ducks, the 5th is free. Can't beat that. Have three in the freezer right now, just waiting for 2 more.
> 
> Wyman


your talking about travis johnson  not blair


----------



## TwistedCedar

DROPPINEM said:


> I agree 125% on Rick Carter and Michael Vaden........Wonder why no one else has mentioned Rick Carter?....



if everyone knew what an accurate whitetail deer looked like his name would have been mentioned more. Most dont care about quality they just want to see the rack hanging on their wall.


----------



## mshipman

Does Rick still do commercial taxidermy?


----------



## TwistedCedar

he and Nickie do.....now she can mount a deer! She does some incredible work!


----------



## mshipman

Well she had a good teacher!


----------



## TwistedCedar

her and me both


----------



## Fireaway

Anybody have any experience with Jim Sellers in Watkinsville/Bogart near Athens?


----------



## jusjam89

*RB's Taxidermy*



win280 said:


> Ronnie Bulloch in Manchester. Must be a reason Michael,Ricky and Bill use him.



I also use him. He is very good. Dale Earnhardt used him also when he was with us.


----------



## Husky Bottoms

DROPPINEM said:


> I agree 125% on Rick Carter and Michael Vaden........Wonder why no one else has mentioned Rick Carter?....



I'm a Michael Vaden Client, unbelievable detail!!!


----------



## soopadoopa

I haven't seen Henry Ford's name yet, but I've been very happy with the mounts he's done for me. His shop is in Ray City.


----------



## chicken cow

droppinem does a good job, you can get your deer mounted, oil changed, fish mounted, tires rotated and car towed all from the same place!


----------



## wtailchaser

what do you think about these deer I mounted?


----------



## mshipman

Look very good


----------



## Arrow Flinger

AliBubba said:


> Anyone tried Wildlife Taxidermy in Lawrenceville GA?



Charles Watson is one of the best in GA.  30 years in the busness.


----------



## elfiii

Its' Woody's for me.


----------



## Greg Tench

elfiii said:


> Its' Woody's for me.



Me too Lee.


----------



## elfiii

Greg Tench said:


> Me too Lee.



I wouldn't go anywhere else Greg.


----------



## deerhunter270

rastus270 said:


> Every taxidermist has a couple mishaps, I was the recipient of two from Fortner, cant say that he is a bad taxidermist, mistakes happen, but im done there.



Ive been dealing with him for years and he is the nicest most honest person i know. If you got a problem with anything im positive he would fix it for you. Instead of putting your problems on the web you should have called him and worked it out. Fortner is the only place id trust to mount any of my animals. I also know that if i dont like one thing, even small on my mount that Chris would be happy to fix it for me. He is not about money, but about his customers. So how about calling him with your problems.


----------



## Hammack

one of my best friends is now a retired taxidermist, and was a great one when he was doing work, but life took him into another direction doing outdoor television work.  Now we just mount our own, but one thing he taught me that still holds true.  no matter how ugly they are a person's baby, and deer mount are always the best looking of anyone's.   I know guys that are full time that do work that I would not hang on the wall, and they still stay busy.  I can't agree that you can look at the prices, and amount of work and tell a good taxidermist.  There are just too many hunters out there that don't really know the details of what a deer should look like...of the one's in my area if I was to have someone mount a head for me it would probably be Hart's out of Dothan, AL.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

TommyA(GA) said:


> I think we need a taxidermy section for us taxidermist's to be able to post our work so that you guys can see it and possibly make a decision as to who to call.  Anybody else agree???



Tommy, I have asked for this countless times but have been turned down each time due to lack of interest (as i am told) or because certain ones would not like it.  Personally i think it would have been a great idea a long time ago to help others who can not drive to Woodys Taxidermy because of the distance.  In addition, it would be advantageous to those who wanted to give it a whirl and try it for themselves.   

I was also told that it would take a few more moderators to police it, which with the economy, seems like a moot point because a lot of people seem to be looking for work these days...


----------



## cardenuto14

I have to give props to Wayne Kelly www.wktaxidermy.com Wayne and David do a great job running the place. They also have a pretty sweet looking showroom. Just check out their website to see photos of their mounts.


----------



## TwistedCedar

wtailchaser said:


> what do you think about these deer I mounted?



Those are nice, if i would have posted something like that i would have gotten busted for advertising.


----------



## TwistedCedar

Husky Bottoms said:


> I'm a Michael Vaden Client, unbelievable detail!!!




Mike is a very good taxidermist....good choice!


----------



## davel

AliBubba said:


> Anyone tried Wildlife Taxidermy in Lawrenceville GA?



They do excellent work, I have seen it personally.  They have been around for a long time and are a great bunch of guys!


----------



## Howard

All these look good / great, my choice is Creekside Taxidermy in Milledgeville $355.00 sholder mount any way you want it & some of the best you can find.  
I help him part time he has taken in 125 + sholder mounts this year and still skinning, look him up and try hom out..


----------



## Trackrock

As far as birds go I think Tod Huffman of birdman studios is the best there is. this guy is an artist. Its not cheap or convenient but his ducks like there about to fly off the wall.

http://www.birdmanstudios.com/

That being said Rodney Casteel gets my ducks.


----------



## 08f250sd

Antler Creations in lavonia does a real good job. I was down there yesterday dropping off my cousins bear, he has some real nice mounts birds, deer, fish, and there are some others. He also did a great job on a trout for my grandmother.


----------



## DeepweR

*yep!*



AliBubba said:


> Anyone tried Wildlife Taxidermy in Lawrenceville GA?



Charles is good, but a little higher than Chris Fortner. I'm purty sure Chris learned alot from Charles while he worked there. Chris is a good guy, and he does excellent work. Thats why i use him for all my mounts. I think i've seen about 10 good comments for Chris on this thread. Look him up if you want a mount done right........ www.fortnertaxidermy.com


----------



## leroy

Some people are willing to sacrifice quality for the price and quick turn around I know of some in my area that have gotten mounts back in several weeks and u can tell it but they were tickled because they didnt have to wait 6-8 months. If I ever get another one it will probably go to stuffer aka antler creations.


----------



## TwistedCedar

leroy said:


> Some people are willing to sacrifice quality for the price and quick turn around I know of some in my area that have gotten mounts back in several weeks and u can tell it but they were tickled because they didnt have to wait 6-8 months. If I ever get another one it will probably go to stuffer aka antler creations.




ONE day people will care more about quality....one day


----------



## GA DAWG

Harpers in Ellijay does great work..I got one I gotta get mounted this year..I need to look around alittle..I want to find something closer than Ellijay really..Cause I will need the horns for thr truck buck scoring..I need to start looking around pretty quick..Whats some of yall charge in or around cumming ga? I want quality myself..Dont care about fast turn around..I'll have to see some of the work also


----------



## Bow Tech

Yall check out Beaverdam Creek Taxidermy in the Dewey Rose area of Elbert County. Good people up there, also do EXCELLENT work, they pay very close attention to detail. And u wnt beat the price for the quality of work they do. Antler Creations gets a solid vote from me as well. You're dealing with the same kind of ppl up there. Im pleased with the work ive gotten from both.


----------



## Jim54

*$550 Bobcat Rug?*

Maybe a tad off subject, but I had a guy in North GA want to charge $550 for a bobcat rug. Isn't that pretty steep?

Can someone recommend a good taxidermist near Dahlonega?

Thanks


----------



## jwillban

McMicken Taxidermy in Cartersville for sure. Darryl is about as good as they get.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

Barry Rutledge in bostwick (formerly of Wildlife in Lawrenceville) very close detail, haad a good bit of stuff done there and its usually a year before you get it back but its done right and looks great...I have some mounts 15 years old that look as good as when I brought them home... Second pick would be Chris Fortner, he does some very good looking work


----------



## doublelungdriller

Buckmasters in macon. Jerry mosley

i have over 35 mounts he has done for me. Been doing it for over 50 years


----------



## junkybuck

*J AND J all day!!*

J and J taxidermy no question    located in worth georgia


----------



## bowhuntonly

Cougar Spray said:


> can't beleive Grayson Roberts only got one mention...he does exceptional work, but the turn around is slow.  If you're interested in seeing a lot of the big SWG bucks that everyone says you never hear about, stop by his shop and check 'em out.  Also, not sure about now, but a while back Bob Miles did a buck for me, it's 10 years old and it looks better than 75% of new mounts I see......not sure if he's still doing all the work himself or has other people doing the work under his name.



Bob Miles is still doing it all by himself. He has done two for me and three for my brother. He does a really good job.


----------



## JHA rebel

Howard said:


> All these look good / great, my choice is Creekside Taxidermy in Milledgeville $355.00 sholder mount any way you want it & some of the best you can find.
> I help him part time he has taken in 125 + sholder mounts this year and still skinning, look him up and try hom out..



x2, Gordon has done three shoulder mounts and a Euro mount that look great. Worth your travel time from any where in Ga.


----------



## J Pritchard III

I agree with Soopadoopa...Henry Ford has been doing my mounts and my father in laws mounts since he was working at the shop out at his house.  He is working on a shoulder mount for me right now for the deer in my avatar.  I have taken him deer, fish, ducks, pheasant, bobcat, turkeys...you name.


----------



## duckndog

For anybody in the south Georgia area, I highly recommend Allan Davis at Wallhangers Taxidermy in Tallahassee, Fl.  His work is worth the drive.  This is a Colorado buck he mounted for me.


----------



## Streetsweeper

It all in your personal opinion, but McMicken is they way to go. I have known James A., Darrell, and Derrick for years and years, actually went to HS w/ Darrell and Derrick. They are one of the best in the biz and do all of my work. After seeing one of those gators he mounted, I gotta go kill me one of those. Kevin


----------



## aztecrider

Streetsweeper said:


> It all in your personal opinion, but McMicken is they way to go. I have known James A., Darrell, and Derrick for years and years, actually went to HS w/ Darrell and Derrick. They are one of the best in the biz and do all of my work. After seeing one of those gators he mounted, I gotta go kill me one of those. Kevin



X2     McMicken is great


----------



## bengyhenderson

McMicken in catersville does great work on all animals and turn around is pretty quick!


----------



## redneck83

hugh bryant antler creations lavonia has my vote check em out


----------



## reno

JC's in Barrow county does great work. Fortner is very good also


----------



## DROPPINEM

TwistedCedar said:


> if everyone knew what an accurate whitetail deer looked like his name would have been mentioned more. Most dont care about quality they just want to see the rack hanging on their wall.



Yeah i know.That was kinda a loaded question.


----------



## Mossy

Greg Gallman at Sprotmasters Taxidermy in Murray County does the best work that I have seen. Great detail and very good looking mounts!


----------



## BigCats

FROGS in columbia county does good work had one mounted 15 years ago it been out side on the screen porch for along while now and still looks good


----------



## GSE

Bobby Edwards Taxidermy 30 plus years.


----------



## timgarside

aztecrider said:


> X2     McMicken is great


X3


----------



## timgarside

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Tommy, I have asked for this countless times but have been turned down each time due to lack of interest (as i am told) or because certain ones would not like it.  Personally i think it would have been a great idea a long time ago to help others who can not drive to Woodys Taxidermy because of the distance.  In addition, it would be advantageous to those who wanted to give it a whirl and try it for themselves.
> 
> I was also told that it would take a few more moderators to police it, which with the economy, seems like a moot point because a lot of people seem to be looking for work these days...



I volunteer to help keep it moderated! This site could use it!


----------



## MItransplant

http://www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com/


----------



## Bucks&Beards444

Trails end taxidermy in macon does a great job.They also mount south america big game.


----------



## Wjackson11x

Another vote here for Chris Fortner at Fortner Taxidermy. He has done a couple animals for me and does excellent work! One of the best guys you will ever meet. Give him a try, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## ugabulldog56

Another vote for Chris Fortner.  His work is truly amazing.


----------



## ruger3006

well i only have one deer..its my avatar FROGS BUCK SHOP gets my vote...does a great job on bass as well.


----------



## MFOSTER

Trails end macon ga---the very best
for u interested in quaility work


----------



## Joe Moran

Another vote for Chris Fortner! Great guy to deal with, and he does awesome work!


----------



## ponyboy

north runner -wendall hood


----------



## Jeff.Cronic

For me Andy Nimmons is the best. These are two he did for my son. I have a 10 point with him now.  I know it will look great when I get itback.


----------



## Todd Coleman

bowhuntonly said:


> Bob Miles is still doing it all by himself. He has done two for me and three for my brother. He does a really good job.



Bob Miles gets my vote also, 5 deer & 2 hogs.


----------



## firedogtater

Hugh Bryant www.antlercreationstaxidermy.com has my vote.


----------



## tony32

wtailchaser said:


> what do you think about these deer I mounted?


think you did a fine job


----------



## JDubya

I met with Chris Fortner the day after Thanksgiving to drop off my deer.  This guy was awesome.  He returned every phone call I made to him (while we were trying to coincide schedules), and just made the whole thing extremely easy.  I can't wait to get my mount back.  I have seen his work and look forward to displaying it proudly.


----------



## 00Beau

Ok, buddy of mine talked me into using Chris Fortner this year, picked up Euro mount today that is mounted on a Black Walnut Coat Rack, it is awsome, it is from a deer from 08 that I had not taken to taxidermy yet! He also has the 8 point I killed this year to do a shoulder mount for me, if it looks like the one`s in his showroom I will be pleased, will let you know when I get it back! I have been using the same taxidermist for 25 years so it took alot to get me to change!


----------



## reno

JC's Taxidermy in Barrow county Jeff is a great guy and will do a great job 404-732-4508


----------



## featherz17

Spittin Image in Fitzgerald does excellent work.


----------



## one_shot

Taylor outdoors,Bobby, Cuthbert,Ga


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Dan's was the best in Stockbridge...but he closed up....now I go to Wayne Kelly


----------



## ultramag

redneck12 said:


> Wayne kelly in Fairview between Stockbridge and Conyers does a really good job as I'm sure lots of guys do..



I will second that..he has mounted 20 of my bucks..he is awesome..


----------



## King Fisher

Pittman's Taxidermy Studio  Homerville


----------



## gabowbuck

Hugh Bryant Antler Creations is good


----------



## J Gilbert

irishleprechaun said:


> I use McMicken in Cartersville.  He is always covered up with work but his results are worth the wait...
> 
> side note, he does a lot more than deer.  He has done about every game animal know, gators, black/brown/grizzly/polar bears, antelops, lions, zebra, giraffes, snakes...you name it he has done it, and they all look good.



This is who me and my dad both use as well, he's done deer ducks turkeys a fox and a bobcat for us, and we've got a few more animals in the freezer that we plan to take to him.  His prices are as good as anyone and I would put his work up against anyone's, this man is a true artist.  He's got a really nice trophy room too that he shows a few people, it's quite impressive.


----------



## JerkBait

Fortner Taxidermy gets my vote. He's got my texas deer now.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

my question is....why are so many taxidermist getting away from fish


----------



## 270 Sendero

Gumbo1 said:


> Crane's in Acworth Georgia




my opinion the best


----------



## stuffer

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> my question is....why are so many taxidermist getting away from fish



lot,s of work we still do between 4 & 5 hundred a year skin mounted fish


----------



## TwistedCedar

Stuffer you can have mine! lol
I only do a few, and dont mind....i couldnt imagine doing that many.
Im a whitetail guy. If it flys or walks im all for it.


----------



## firedogtater

antlercreationstaxidermy.net


----------



## BASS175

Bubbas taxidermy in danielsville they do a great a job and have  reasonable prices


----------



## FOSKEY'S

stuffer said:


> lot,s of work we still do between 4 & 5 hundred a year skin mounted fish


you can have all my fish too! not enough $$$$$$$$ in it for me .


----------



## TwistedCedar

Raise your prices. Problem solved


----------



## FOSKEY'S

i like this page . good or bad taxidermist ? well they are alot of good taxidermist around. and some bad one's to ! they are some  good&bad customers also . i think having a personal relationship with your taxidermist is the best way to get  good work. honesty is the best way to do from the start out of both the taxidermist&customer. i hope this helps in picking perfect taxidermist.  (foskey's taxidermy)


----------



## coachT

i agree with you guys about hugh bryant at antler creations.  i have seen some great work come out of his shop.  as for who i think could be in the running for the worst in the state i would have to say bubba's taxidermy in danielsville.  i gave them 2 shots at it and they left a sour taste in my mouth.  first they did a european mount for me and got paint on the antlers when they painted the skull.  next go round i took them a fat drake mallard in near perfect condition.  i asked dwayne at bubba's taxidermy if he could mount it hanging from the ceiling on fishing line,  wings cupped, landing gear out, and head looking down, just like they look when they fall in the decoys.  he said no problem.  that was far from the truth!  kim called me about 3 months after they promised me it would be ready and told me they had finally got it done.  i went the next day to pick it up and when i walked in i only saw 1 drake mallard ready to be picked up and i just knew it was not mine. too bad it was.  they mounted it like you would mount a duck flying to the side, mounted a plaque to its back. wings are not cupped, feet are tucked under its belly, and it looks like crap!!!!!  when i asked dwayne why he did not mount it like i asked,  he said he did not write down my request, and he could not remember what i wanted.  so he mounted it like he wanted instead of calling me and asking.  i was so dissappointed i did not even hang it up in my living room.  dwayne said there is nothing he can do to fix it, and he still charged me full price.  being a businessman myself i don't understand their mentallity.  needless to say hugh bryant has my business now.

coachT


----------



## VicNic3

win280 said:


> Ronnie Bulloch in Manchester. Must be a reason Michael,Ricky and Bill use him.


I use Ronnie Bulloch in Manchester...He does deer for the late Dale Earnhardt,Bill Jordon and a lot of braves players--does great work.


----------



## outdoorsman2020

jordans taxidermy in winston has done mine i think they look great


----------



## BUCK 87JT

*just my opinion !*



formula1 said:


> Keith Clay in Locust Grove. This one is 10 years old.


Ive seen most work in henry county, but in all my years of hunting ive never seen a deer smile, you want your moneys worth Randy crumbley does the best work in henry county


----------



## gcs

Harpers Taxidermy in Gilmer County is the only one I will use. They do the best work.


----------



## Son

As an old taxidermist, I can tell ya'll this. Taxidermy has come a long way since i started in 1957, so there's no excuse for anybody putting out a bad mount. It takes a person who knows the type wildlife they mount, one who also uses good references. The problems I see most often with mounts are, bad mouths, eyes not right, nose bad, ears not right, and antlers not correct. Some don't take antler tip to nose, antler tip to eye duct to assure they get the antlers set right.
Not going to grade anybody, but there's some good taxidermist around these days.


----------



## jakesunclemike

Sandy Daniels in Rock Springs does good work at a very reasonable price.


----------



## sanford_james

Sanford & Sons Taxidermy does great work with very cheap prices in Cumming, Ga.


----------



## jafisher

Chris Fortner
He does this full time. Anyone would be pleased with his work and work ethic. Great guy, does awesome work.
Going on an elk hunt this september. I plan on bringing him several elk.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY

Hunt'em & hang'em  does good work . His motto is you hunt'em he will hang'em


----------



## dominantpredator

Steve Bradley of Newnan is the best in the business. I prefer not to mention anyone's name for a bad taxidermist. Bradley is very detailed and even my mounts that are older than my kids still look great. Bradley uses only Mackenzie forms as I suspect all good taxidermists do. These forms are the best and most detailed I have ever seen. Take your wallet though. I believe Bradley gets $450 now. I spent less one year and went straight back to Bradley. You get what you pay for.


----------



## *G5*

I have mounts by Crane's, Cherokee Taxidermy, Mcmickens Taxidermy , and Todd Young(Young's Taxidermy). Mcmickens is very good but the best mounts in my house are from Todd Young. I have 17 bucks on the wall and the one's from Todd Young are a notch above the rest. When you can see different people's work side by side, it is easier to tell who does the best work. Young's Taxidermy is the best! Todd is honest and willing to please.


----------



## GA DAWG

*G5* said:


> I have mounts by Crane's, Cherokee Taxidermy, Mcmickens Taxidermy , and Todd Young(Young's Taxidermy). Mcmickens is very good but the best mounts in my house are from Todd Young. I have 17 bucks on the wall and the one's from Todd Young are a notch above the rest. When you can see different people's work side by side, it is easier to tell who does the best work. Young's Taxidermy is the best! Todd is honest and willing to please.


Hes doing mine this year


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Justin Phillips.  He owns Pine Bluff Taxidermy.

EXCELLENT work.....the BEST turnaround I have ever seen and GREAT quality workmanship and a VERY VERY VERY fair price. WHat else can a man want?

He is in Oglethorpe.     I drive all the way from SC to take him my work if that tells you anything


----------



## Hunterbob1

Ricky Smith, Newborn Taxidermy in Newborn, Ga, He did almost all the mounts in my avatar.


----------



## sneaky

Greg parker of woodys taxidermy does excellent work.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg

I had a deer mounted by Mitch's in canton last year.  Terrible mount, gave it back to them twice to fix and still looks bad.  Will never take another one there.  McMicken's has done all my other mounts and he will get my business from now on.


----------



## featherz17

Anyone know how good of work Jimmy Byrd in Sycamore does?  I've heard from several in the area that he does great work.  Just wondering if anyone on here had any work done there.


----------



## TwistedCedar

dominantpredator said:


> uses only Mackenzie forms as I suspect all good taxidermists do. These forms are the best and most detailed I have ever seen.
> 
> I* cant agree with you there. Only a few are actually the real deal...the rest suck.*
> 
> 
> 
> *You get what you pay for.*
> 
> Now that i do agree with you %100!!!!



I am glad to see that there are so many good taxidermist though, only a few were mentioned as bad.


----------



## SigEp614

Wynn's taxidermy in statesboro does good work.  He's done two fish for me and they look perfect


----------



## 44magpastor

This year, I killed my biggest buck ever.  Let a guy I did not know mount the deer.  Wish I had used someone proven.  This guy was recommended by the processor I used.  Was lured by the quick turnaround promised.  He got the deer back EXACTLY when promised, communicated well and was reasonably priced.  

 However, bare spots on the back of the head, paint on antlers, the shape of the eyes, patches of hair stuck inside the ear, poor nose detail, and places where the hair sticks up really disappointed me. He also added "muscles", at no charge, that I didn't ask for, and detracted from the mount.   Muscles showing in the FRONT of the deer. Very unrealistic.

I won't call the guy's name, because he is a part-time guy and was really nice.  Just be careful who you select in Middle GA.


----------



## ALLBEEF

It don't take much to satisfy some of you......


----------



## 44magpastor

I kept finding flaws in my deer I JUST GOT BACK until I finally just took it to the guy in Dewy Rose to fix.  One look in his shop sold me on his work.  Quality.


----------



## Bigslick

If you want quality take it to woodys taxidermy in Baldwin,Ga.
www.woodystaxidermy.com


----------



## KHalle

Taxidermy by Kevin Halle in Saint Marys.

www.taxidermybykevinhalle.com

912 674 0561


----------



## 7magshooter

McMicken Taxidermy....Darryl and his team do outstanding work!

As for who's bad....don't go anywhere near Gary Smith/Smith Taxidermy in Alpharetta on Old Milton Pkwy.


----------



## elfiii

Bigslick said:


> If you want quality take it to woodys taxidermy in Baldwin,Ga.
> www.woodystaxidermy.com



It can't be said too many times!


----------



## timgarside

twistedcedar said:


> i am glad to see that there are so many good taxidermist though, only a few were mentioned as bad.


I'm glad to hear about all of the great taxidermist too. It seems 99.9 percent of you are pleased with your guy. It is suprising to me that there arent many that had a bad experience.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Even though it's a long drive for me, it's well worth getting my family's taxidermy work done by Rodney Baskins at Baskins Taxidermy which was in Temple, GA but now in Carrollton, GA in Carroll County.  Rodney has over 30 years of experience in taxidermy who has done buck shoulder mounts for my older & younger brothers, but has done a full size body mount of my bobcat on a piece of driftwood with its fangs flaring, and also did a coyote head mount for me with it's mouth open & vicious looking teeth shining.  Wish my father would have had Rodney do my 1st buck shoulder mount.

While doing web searches for Rodney's address & phone number, I stumbled across a couple GON forum threads that recommend him too:  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=523898

See Posts #2, #8, & #9 for April 2010

AND 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90637 

See Post #30 for Dec. 2006 


Baskins Taxidermy   OR   Baskins Taxidermy Studio
Carroll County
Rodney Baskins – Owner
Phone:   770-832-2915
1370 Sandhill Hickory Level Road 
Carrollton, GA 30116



Had a friend get a nice job on smokepole 10-pt. buck shoulder mount in middle Georgia at: 

North Runner Taxidermy
Phone:   770-567-9653
1028 HWY 18 West
Williamson, GA 30292 



If I lived closer, wish I could also get my wildlife mounts at Woody's Taxidermy in North Georgia. 

Woody's Taxidermy

Description:   We are located about 20 minutes North of Gainesville in the town of Baldwin, Georgia. We have been at this location for the past 30 years. Our specialty is Whitetail Deer and Largemouth Bass, although the bulk of our work is received from Georgia, South Carolina and North Carolina, each season we receive Whitetails from approximately 10-12 other states and Canada. When you collect your next trophy be sure to consider us. We will appreciate your business.

Phone:   706-778-2593

Location:   107 airport Road, Baldwin, GA 30511

Email:   woody@linkamerica.net

Link:   http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/


----------



## bacon6

STAY AWAY from Prescotts in Franklin!!!!


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

www.woodystaxidermy.com
www.trophytakertaxidermy.com
both are top notch


----------



## King Fisher

A few I did


----------



## 8pointduck

Kieth Clay on Peeksville Road in Locust Grove


----------



## Six million dollar ham

Public Land Prowler said:


> For deer and hogs Jimmy Sears in sterling(near brunswick)



That is excellent.


----------



## BigBluff32

Keith Clay in Locust Grove does the best deer mounts I have ever seen. Very good price too.


----------



## aaron82

Mikes Taxidermy Royston,Ga 706-206-7375 the only one we will ever use GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## spurandrack

Joey Wrye - artistic in Centerville - Fish

Len Sams - Trails end -Hwy 247 - macon - deer

Rodney Casteel - Boilbroke - Turkey

s&r


----------



## Browtine

Bud Jones in Tallapoosa is EXCELLENT!!! He done the cleanest job around the eyes, mouth, and ears that I've seen. I'm very happy with what he done for me!


----------



## llanier44

*Another Vote for Fortners*

I'm sure there are a lot of good taxidermists in Georgia...I can vouch for Christ Fortner at Fortner's Taxidermy in Conyers area.  Great work, knows what he is doing and doesn't take shortcuts.


----------



## FireHunter174

Glimpse Of Nature Taxidermy in Mineral Bluff, Ga. does some awesome work.  Also does that liquadip graphics on anything including guns, animal skulls, car parts, etc.
He dipped my muzzleloader last year and I plan on taking a deer skull soon.

www.gontaxidermy.com  or
www.liquadipgraphics.com


----------



## wtailchaser

Here is a little more of my whitetail work.
Thank you.


----------



## bunn81

Jake Rowe Taxidermy in Watkinsville, Ga.  He does a great job at a great price and is one heck of a nice guy.  Look him up and give him a call.  You wont be disappointed.


----------



## cwc

44magpastor said:


> This year, I killed my biggest buck ever.  Let a guy I did not know mount the deer.  Wish I had used someone proven.  This guy was recommended by the processor I used.  Was lured by the quick turnaround promised.  He got the deer back EXACTLY when promised, communicated well and was reasonably priced.
> 
> However, bare spots on the back of the head, paint on antlers, the shape of the eyes, patches of hair stuck inside the ear, poor nose detail, and places where the hair sticks up really disappointed me. He also added "muscles", at no charge, that I didn't ask for, and detracted from the mount.   Muscles showing in the FRONT of the deer. Very unrealistic.
> 
> I won't call the guy's name, because he is a part-time guy and was really nice.  Just be careful who you select in Middle GA.



I'm pretty sure this is the guy that mounted mine last year.  It looked really really bad.  So bad in fact that when I got home I took the horns out of it and of one I had done 15 years ago and put my new horns in the 15 year old mount and it looked MUCH better.   Sad


----------



## crowe1187

For folks north of Atlanta, McMicken Taxidermy in Cartersville is the place to go. If you walk in his shop you will be sold, does over 600 deer and hundreds of small game and exotics each year. 

In the middle Georgia area, Creekside Taxidermy in Milledgeville does quality deer work. 

Where ever you are, dont be afraid to spend a little more or make a longer drive for quality work. 5 years down the road when you see you cheap mount fall apart, you will wish you drove the extra hour for quality work!


----------



## ralphie250

texwilliams said:


> My first mount was done by Buddy Hill down in Oglethorpe County back in the mid 90's.  He is no longer in business but at the time he was a National and World winning taxidermist. He also wrote a weekly outdoor column and wrote a book. He trained Andy Nimmons(also a National and World winning taxidermist) who actually worked on my mount at the time.  Both of these gentlemen took the time to educate me on what a mount should look like. As will any good taxidermist take the time to educate you based on eye, ear,  and nose reference cards.
> 
> Athens, Oconee, Madison, and Oglethorpe Co area. Andy Nimmons as mentioned above will be hard to beat. He has the awards to prove it.
> 
> In the Banks, Franklin, Elbert, Madison, and Hart Co area. Antler Creations in Lavonia(aka Stuffer) does a great job... He has mounted 5 bucks and one bobcat for me and all of them turned out great.  I have referred lots of business to him and everyone has always been please.  He will give every trophy the attention and detail it deserves.
> 
> As for the good and bad of taxidermy look for a taxidermist that is GTA and NTA certified.  This means that they have competed on a state and national level and have demonstrated the quality of work to be certified.  Just my    .02 worth.




buddy hill is my great uncle. I remember being in his shop . all of my mounts from when I was a kid he did


----------



## champ

Chris Carter @ trophy taker taxidermy is great.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*Hoot and Holler*

Glynn Arp gets my deer work

Trails end len sams get my bird work

s&r


----------



## LowRoller

Tims Taxidermy in Rochelle is a nightmare.  Just picked up my deer after months of no contact and run around.  He has had deer for 12 months, and didnt even flesh it.  Zero contact and flat out lies to gain himself more time.  Stay away


----------

